# Booda Dome Clean Step Litter Box



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? I am ready to get a new littler box. I need some help from people with experience. I have 3 cats... do you think I should be using one litter box, or two? I try to clean it every day but its usually more like every other day.

I saw this dome in the store and liked it because of it's size and because of the steps. I realize there will still be litter on the floor but I think it might help a little plus I think it's cute. Seems a lot more private.

This dome is just an idea. I will take any other suggestions. I'm not looking to spend a whole lot - like one of those self clean boxes or anything. I figure when I get a new one, I will end up using both. What are the chances of them actually using both? Will they just use one?

I need ideas!


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

i have an enclosed litter tray, doesnt have the neat littlesteps but it really holds down the smell and stops a good 80% of litter being kicked out.... but for the three cats i would be reccomending 2-3 trays not one.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

i had the smaller version for Sophie and China when it was just them and it worked just fine. they do use alot of litter though. but i would assume so would three cats and two litter boxes.

my friends have 2 lovely persians and they have that exact booda dome you posted. their cats love it and even if they can only get to scooping it ever couple days, it still is pretty good, just because of the amount of litter it actually holds (think the equiv of about 3 standard litter boxes)


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I definitely need a 2nd litter box, that's not a question. I think i am going to buy this dome one. Seems like a good choice. I'll be going through litter like crazy I suppose. Which also reminds me... I use Tidy Cats Scoop the Odor one... Does anyone have a really great littler recommendation or is there really a big difference? I think what I buy now I just need to buy larger quantities. Having 3 cats, we buy litter reallllly often....


----------



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, you probably won't be going through litter any faster, although you'll have to start out with more just to fill both of them. I have three now, with the two kittehs and I figure it won't be too different than having two. I'd rather have the babies spread out their business anyway, because it means that I'm less likely to need to clean the boxes out every single day.

I haven't settled on a litter yet, but right now I've got Kitten Attract, just to make sure that Beren goes where he's supposed to. But I like Swheat flushable litter. Not sure how long I'll actually use it (I'm moving to a place with iffy plumbing at the end of the year) but I like that and the kittehs don't mind it.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bought it and it is awesome! Highly recommended!!


----------



## amanda143 (Jul 9, 2008)

CuteNCraze86 said:


> Bought it and it is awesome! Highly recommended!!


 I am glad you like yours because I don't. It's way too big, and my cat seems to have a hard time in it. She tinkles on the stairs, walls, etc. Not only that, but the opening allows odors to escape very easily. I probably would NOT recommend it.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Ugh. I have 4 poo boxes. LOTS of scooping over here... and I really need one more.

When I had one kitty, I had an automatic one - and it was perfect. Of course, it was out of the question with 4 cats. 

I have 2 of the largest hooded litter boxes I could find at our pet supply store, then I have 2 more in an enclosed "cabinet" that my dad built me.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

amanda143 said:


> CuteNCraze86 said:
> 
> 
> > She tinkles on the stairs, walls, etc. Not only that, but the opening allows odors to escape very easily. I probably would NOT recommend it.


haha, I'm sorry but I had to laugh at the tinkle on the stairs!! I never even thought of that being an issue. How strange. For me, the stairs are great cuz they catch SO much litter. 

oh, and I use the litter deodorizer, so smell is really not an issue (other then when they JUST used it of course... which lasts a few minutes)


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

*update to this older thread;*

Anyone here use the older round Booda Dome?
somehow the size and shape made sense to me
for a great two 10lb cat cave style litter box, so
I was curious what people thought about it, and
how they dealt with litter on cat paws upon exit.
I suppose some sort of mat will be needed for it.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I use the store-brand Fred's Scoopable Cat Litter. It clumps well, doesn't produce an excessive amount of dust, and doesn't need to be changed very often. I only completely change the litter about every 4-6 weeks, mostly just replenishing it every few days to keep a constant level of litter in the tray, as I scoop the trays every day.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Gunker, just a few old round booda dome questions:

1. do you bother with plastic liners between the litter and the booda?
_I know any plastic wrap will still do the trick
probably any 13gal kitchen trash bag would work too._

2. do you bother replacing or even using the charcoal filter pad?
_I know any cut to fit charcoal air filter could help_

3. do you go with the suggested 3" litter level, higher? or lower?

4. what mat do you use at the entrance to collect any loose paw litter?

5. besides scooping the litter daily, do you bother with any deodorizer?
_or is the deodorizer released by most disturbed litter enough._

I suppose anyone with a large cave litter box can answer this :roll:


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

With three cats we have to boxes, one upstairs and one down. I was constantly fighting litter tracking out with a regular box, so I went to PetCo and bought their store brand LARGEST covered litterbox I could find. All the cats LOVE it, and it really does reduce the amount of litter being kicked out. Also, in front of the box opening I have a large mat that looks like astroturf, but gray instead of bright green LOL. That really helps cut down on litter tracking, and one or twice a week I just take it outside and hit it against a tree to get out all the tiny bits of litter. 

As for scooping, I usually scoop both boxes twice a day. I couldn't imagine doing it any less than that, simply to keep the smell under control. Maybe my cats have more "output", but I'm hoping as I've converted them to much better quality, high-protein/non-grain canned and dry food, that the amount of output will be less. 

Andi


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

This is what I have:










http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=3414

It's quite large, offers privacy, and it fits away in the corner so it's more out of the way. I do NOT, however, attach the flap, nor do I rotate the box between top and bottom (having a used litterpan above the kitties head just doesn't seem like the right thing to do). So, I pretty much use it as a large conventional litterbox. I also purchased the sand trapping mat that you'll see in the image. It cuts down on litter tracking by a TON!


----------



## whitelion (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Catty Corner Litter Box*

I have two male cats (both neutered). They're both in good shape, not overweight, and not especially large cats. Both of them don't always keep their bottoms pointed down then they urinate, and they wind up peeing outside the box. I've tried a number of variations of box: Booda Dome (they don't have enough room to turn around or don't bother sometimes, and the urine runs down the stairs and gets on the inside walls), plastic storage bin from Target, which is about 12 inches deep, one of those covered boxes you can roll to collect the feces...you name it. But nothing has worked. I'm interested in this box from Doctors Foster and Smith, but was wondering if anyone else had had experience with it. 

Would love to get any feedback...

Thanks,
Brian in NYC



Debbie of SD said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

whitelion - Booda has a new product called
*Booda Roundabout *
which is tall/deep enough to force the cat
well inside the box to pee, and should be
large enough for any cat to turn around.
unless your cat is very old, this may help.
Had I known about this product, I would
have purchased it instead of the regular
round (no stair) booda dome. This new
design forces a higher closer cat jump 
that makes any litter mat more effective.
It's also great for digging cats that tend
to toss litter out of the box when done.

_through trial and error I discovered my
cats jump to the side of the opening, not
straight out the front, so I repositioned 
the paw cleaning mat accordingly._
I also suggest buying a 26x18x1" restaurant
tray to catch anything that still leaks out.
anyone you know in the food business can
buy one from his fixture supplier for only $10.

http://www.amazon.com/Booda-Roundabout- ... B00176BA96


----------

